# Califur 2010: Cabaret Fur Le Dance Casting Call



## SageHendrix (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Its that time again!  Yes....its booty shakin time!  ...err...no wait....thats just me.

Califur is just around the corner so its time to break out those costumes & props and join us once more for the Cabaret Fur Le Dance.  Sure, this means you can be in the audience, or be right there on stage performing your favorite/best routine (as long as you are 18 years of age or older, of course).  If you are part of the latter, than I ask that you join the Califur Forums:

http://forum.califur.com/

There, we can discuss  ideas you might be rolling around in your head or get help with a prop.  If you want to cast people for a skit, this is also a good place to do that.

*To all those that wish to be painted: Even if you dont want to sign up yet, please please PLEASE check out this thread for the info:*
http://forum.califur.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=275

Again, thanks so much for joining us for Califur.


Cabaret Fur Le Dance Lead
-Kat the Leopardess


----------

